# Sexing Silkies



## whfdog (Jan 22, 2014)

Can the color of the ear lobes tell you the sex? Some of my tan silkies have aqua colored ones. Some don't. Is this significant? I'd like to know


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

No, sadly earlobe colour has naught to do with sex.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Until they crow or lay an egg is the only way you will truly know!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## pypy_chicks (Mar 14, 2014)

Is this true for any silkies ?


Current flock: 111


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Pretty much. There was only one time I could sex a chick when hatched and it was unusual. If any of my white chicks hatched out grey I knew they were male. That's it. 

The standard for Silkies calls for blue ear lobes, so that is not a sex indicator.

After raising them for some time you can pick out males by their leggy appearance but that takes practice. But then there is the one, the one that will refuse to identify sex until it either crows or lays.


----------

